# Masonry lintels



## Sifu (Jun 18, 2012)

IRC-R606.I0 Lintels. Masonry over openings shall be supported

by steel lintels, reinforced concrete or masonry lintels or

masonry arches, designed to support load imposed.

IBC-2109.8.4.7 Lintels. Lintels shall be considered structural

members and shall be designed in accordance with the

applicable provisions of Chapter 16.

I can find no prescriptive requirements that allow a masonry lintel anywhere in the code.  I have always required engineering for them but have never been challenged until now.  I have a residential addition, a music studio, with masonry walls separating the engineering booth from the music booth.  Installed in this wall will be a large glass viewing window.  Contractor wants to install a masonry lintel which I have told him will require an engineered design.  Am I wrong?  I would be happy if I am but I am unwilling to go out on the limb without solid code to hold the limb up.


----------



## Frank (Jun 18, 2012)

I would look to the local masonary supply house

They should have a selection of pre engineered precast lintels similar to the pre engineered wood trusses with the engineering being supplied by the manufacturer.  For non loadbearing walls and walls that have over 1/2 the width of the opening of masonary above the lintel standard precast lintels will suffice without further analysis.

One manufacturer with links to their tables

http://www.yorklintel.com/


----------



## steveray (Jun 18, 2012)

Agree w/ Frank....


----------



## AcaiBerry (Jun 18, 2012)

surprized thanks

thanks, you right have nice day


----------



## AcaiBerry (Jun 18, 2012)

responses very

thanks, you right have nice day


----------



## Sifu (Jun 18, 2012)

And if this guy wants to build his own beam out of lintel block and rebar?  You would agree there is no prescriptive code for this?


----------



## cerealandbands (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out IRC2009 611.8 and associated tables for masonry lintel load conditions and spans


----------



## Sifu (Jun 19, 2012)

First off, welcome to the forum.  Appreciate the reference but I am limited to 2006 IRC.  I would try to extend that reach if need be but the reference you provide seems to be for poured walls/ICF walls.  Am I reading that wrong?  I have a masonry wall, 8"CMU.


----------



## brudgers (Jun 19, 2012)

I think requiring engineering for precast lintels in a small building is asinine.  A manufacturer's table or a table from another code such as SSTD-10 is more than adequate to protect the public.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> First off, welcome to the forum. Appreciate the reference but I am limited to 2006 IRC.


No you are not limited to the 2006 IRC

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been approved. An alternative material, design or method of construction shall be approved where the building official finds that the proposed design is satisfactory and complies with the intent of the provisions of this code, and that the material, method or work offered is, for the purpose intended, at least the equivalent of that prescribed in this code. Compliance with the specific performance-based provisions of the International Codes in lieu of specific requirements of this code shall also be permitted as an alternate.

As brudgers pointed out SSTD-10 will work and so will the manufacturers tables or any other if they follow the performance based provisions of the IBC. 

You could use  TABLE R611.8(4) and form the "tie beam" up with wood in lieu of the ICF flatform.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 19, 2012)

National Concrete Masonry Association TEK 17-01D gives allowable loads for lintel block.

http://www.ncma.org/etek/Pages/ManualViewer.aspx?filename=TEK 17-01D.pdf&apf=1

TEK 17-02A gives ultimate shears & moments for precast lintels, but you need an RDP to translate.

http://www.ncma.org/etek/Pages/ManualViewer.aspx?filename=TEK 17-02A.pdf&apf=1


----------



## Sifu (Jun 20, 2012)

The links didn't work for me, when I have time I'll look 'em up the old fashioned way.  Table 611.8(4) still seems to be from section 611 which is concrete walls.  I assume a concrete wall has different properties than a cmu wall.  Is it safe to assume a cmu wall would load the same way a poured wall would?


----------



## brudgers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> The links didn't work for me, when I have time I'll look 'em up the old fashioned way.  Table 611.8(4) still seems to be from section 611 which is concrete walls.  I assume a concrete wall has different properties than a cmu wall.  Is it safe to assume a cmu wall would load the same way a poured wall would?


  Yes, it's safe to assume that a 4' opening is still four feet if the wall is CMU.


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 20, 2012)

While it is true that a 4' opening is a 4' opening, masonry blocks or concrete transfer loads differently due to jointed construction.  I assume you are inferring that the masonry construction continues above the level of the linel in question.


----------



## brudgers (Jun 20, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> While it is true that a 4' opening is a 4' opening, masonry blocks or concrete transfer loads differently due to jointed construction.  I assume you are inferring that the masonry construction continues above the level of the linel in question.


  Which one transfers gravity loads up?


----------



## kilitact (Jun 20, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Which one transfers gravity loads up?


The lintel, depending on width.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 1, 2012)

The info given to me thus far has only been verbal so I don't know exactly what the plan is.  I am just trying to be proactive with a little education since my knowlege of this is lacking.  What I have been told is that the wall will have an opening somewhere in the 6' to 8' width range, with the cmu masonry wall continuing above it all the way to the ridge.  A glance at the plan indicated the need for a structural ridge to which I informed him the concentrated load from that ridge on the lintel would require engineering.  He balked at this and said maybe he could do it another way.  That is the last I heard.  I am looking in to this on the assumption of the following things: 1) there will be no concentrated load on the lintel, 2) he is sticking with his plan to build his own cmu lintel 3) the width is 6 ' or greater.

I recently had a job where the contractor built his own lintels over two 9' garage door openings.  He stated he did it all the time on his commercial jobs.  I quickly pointed out the cracks in his lintels, both in the center and at the bearing sides and then pointed out the difference in measurements from the bearing sides to the center of the span of 3/4".  I asked him if he installed them with that droop?  I wouldn't approve it and his engineer did indeed prescribe corrections, explaining the differences in loads between commercial and residential applications to the contractor in his letter.  That experience and my over-all lack of knowlege on this subject brings to mind one of my favorite Clint Eastwood quotes: " a man has got to know his limitations".  By being proactive I am trying to expand my limits to not need to require a DP for this but so far I'm not there yet.


----------



## FemaraFe (Jul 1, 2012)

tamoxifen

donde comprar nolvadex es un contra-estrogeno no-esteroida que inhibe eficazmente los receptors de estrogeno en los organos tratados y los tumores que estos incorporan.

nolvadex espana comprar es un contra-estrogeno no-esteroida que inhibe eficazmente los receptors de estrogeno en los organos tratados y los tumores que estos incorporan. El mecanismo de su accion no ha sido completamente investigado aunque se sabe que la combinacion del Nolvadex con el receptor y el cofactor si tiene lugar y que se transfiere al nucleo celular previniendo la hipertrofia de las celulas que dependen de la regulacion por lado del estrogeno.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 2, 2012)

Engineering sounds like the only logical approach


----------

